# Should I have intervened?



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

This weekend got a call from bar around 1:00 AM.. knew it was going to be drunk pax.. Relatively long ride and upon reaching the destination female friend (?) refuses to get out.. The male friend keeps insisting her to go with him to his house.. She was beyond drunk and kept requesting me to take her to her place. The problem was she didn't have a way to order Uber. Must have been the account issue or something. At the end she reluctantly went with him. Here I am feeling sad about the whole situation. How do I get over this guilt trip of not being able to intervene? That's why I hate driving after midnight.


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

I think I would have taken her home. I have two daughters and I know I would have wanted someone else to do the same. Very hard decision. Either way you would have been ok. Don't feel guilty she put herself in that situation not you.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I agree. If it sounded sketchy, I probably would have taken the girl home.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> This weekend got a call from bar around 1:00 AM.. knew it was going to be drunk pax.. Relatively long ride and upon reaching the destination female friend (?) refuses to get out.. The male friend keeps insisting her to go with him to his house.. She was beyond drunk and kept requesting me to take her to her place. The problem was she didn't have a way to order Uber. Must have been the account issue or something. At the end she reluctantly went with him. Here I am feeling sad about the whole situation. How do I get over this guilt trip of not being able to intervene? That's why I hate driving after midnight.


Welcome to reality, I probably would have driven her home offline with the TIP SIGN pushing the guilt trip back on her.
Told her she'd be safe, but I'd be broke.

That or you call the police for a welfare check, but that would probably be a waist of time. She wouldn't make a formal complaint, they probably wouldn't give her a ride


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

That's a bad situation. I probably would have taken her a short distance from the drop-off point and offered to call a friend or family member for her. Home, if close enough, but I'm not going too far out of my way with no active ride since I'm not getting paid and more importantly am not covered by uber's liability insurance once the ride ends. And as previously suggested she put herself in that position


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

If I've taken the girl, I'm sure I'd have gotten one star. The whole thing is the guy didn't seem drunk at all whereas the girl was plastered and could barely walk. That's the reason I almost felt like calling cops. Well, this too shall pass I hope.


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

I would have taken the one star over her safety.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

That's a tough one. But like someone commented, she put herself in that situation. It's a judgement call and just remember you're only responsible from taking said pax from A to B. On the very rarest occasion, I've dropped pax (who are obviously punch drunk, or passed out etc) drop em off at the policestation, or call 911. There really no right or wrong decision.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Maderacopy said:


> I would have taken the one star over her safety.


I was assuming the OP had already ended the ride and she had no way of starting a new ride. In the instance where she was begging me (if I were the driver in this case) and the ride had not yet ended I would have taken her to her requested destination even if it was on her male "friend's" account. He can complain about the ride and 1* me but whatever.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> This weekend got a call from bar around 1:00 AM.. knew it was going to be drunk pax.. Relatively long ride and upon reaching the destination female friend (?) refuses to get out.. The male friend keeps insisting her to go with him to his house.. She was beyond drunk and kept requesting me to take her to her place. The problem was she didn't have a way to order Uber. Must have been the account issue or something. At the end she reluctantly went with him. Here I am feeling sad about the whole situation. How do I get over this guilt trip of not being able to intervene? That's why I hate driving after midnight.


You did what you thought was right at the time. Its not like you could (or should) grab her and say come on lets go to your house. Don't beat yourself up, there's probably a lot of backstory that you dont know. A drunken woman not wanting to stay with her boyfriend/friend for the night is not the same as a drugged and drunken woman being taken home by a man she just met.

You really dont know enough about what's going on. I dropped a guy and a woman he just met off at his semitruck parked in an empty abandoned warehouse parking lot last Friday. She seemed nervous but willingly went. I even asked if she was okay with everything before she got out, after he did. She smiled and said she was, I dont know, something about the look on her face stuck with me. I'm half expecting to read about her or get questioned by the police. Ultimately tjere was little I could do other than ask if she was okay with everything.

I suspect there was little you could do either.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Interesting case of female in duress situation 

Twisted by the uber mentality in to madness


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Rsabcd said:


> You did what you thought was right at the time. Its not like you could (or should) grab her and say come on lets go to your house. Don't beat yourself up, there's probably a lot of backstory that you dont know. A drunken woman not wanting to stay with her boyfriend/friend for the night is not the same as a drugged and drunken woman being taken home by a man she just met.
> 
> You really dont know enough about what's going on. I dropped a guy and a woman he just met off at his semitruck parked in an empty abandoned warehouse parking lot last Friday. She seemed nervous but willingly went. I even asked if she was okay with everything before she got out, after he did. She smiled and said she was, I dont know, something about the look on her face stuck with me. I'm half expecting to read about her or get questioned by the police. Ultimately tjere was little I could do other than ask if she was okay with everything.
> 
> I suspect there was little you could do either.


I dropped a man and his child in a hotel
The guy asked me for a hooker

After the drop I looked up the local PD non emergency # called reported the incident
Cops were sent to check the situation

That's what you do if you really care


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

I hope the guy didnt drug her drink. That sucks for you to be put in that situation. Dont beat yourself up over it.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I dropped a man and his child in a hotel
> The guy asked me for a hooker
> 
> After the drop I looked up the local PD non emergency # called reported the incident
> ...


I like hiking in the parks with my dogs and as I was on the trail one morning I looked up in the woods above me about 50 ft away, near a few large boulders, off the trail, a guy was standing up with his pants down and I was looking at his naked a**/backside but what got me to call the police was there was another man in front of him and a little boy to the side. When they noticed me he quickly pulled up his pants. All I could think was they were indoctrinating the boy in their gay sex tryst. The boy couldn't have been more than 10 or 11. This park like many of our parks, has gay meet ups, I found out after. They have Online sites where these guys get together in these parks. By the time I got around to the parking lot to meet the officers and show them where they were, they had gone. 
I will always get involved when pets, children or anyone is being abused, neglected or taken advantage of.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Choochie said:


> I like hiking in the parks with my dogs and as I was on the trail one morning I looked up in the woods above me about 50 ft away, near a few large boulders, off the trail, a guy was standing up with his pants down and I was looking at his naked a**/backside but what got me to call the police was there was another man in front of him and a little boy to the side. When they noticed me he quickly pulled up his pants. All I could think was they were indoctrinating the boy in their gay sex tryst. The boy couldn't have been more than 10 or 11. This park like many of our parks, has gay meet ups, I found out after. They have Online sites where these guys get together in these parks. By the time I got around to the parking lot to meet the officers and show them where they were, they had gone.
> I will always get involved when pets, children or anyone is being abused, neglected or taken advantage of.


Just another example, unfortunately of those who have a gut feeling, those who don't, those who do something about it and those who don't. I hope people realize that when you have a gut feeling, that you have it for a reason. The only reason not to do something should be for your safety and as some have mentioned, there is a way to do something that does not jeopardize that. Any pax who is doing the right thing will appreciate it. If they don't then you know you did the right thing. By passing it off to the police, calling 911, it is in their hands to deal with. Drivers are not anything but drivers, that doesn't mean you don't follow your gut feeling. Never confront a pax with your guy feeling that would affect your safety. People who are drunk can be laughing one minute and enraged without warning the next. To answer the OP question, yes you do intervene but in a well thought out way. Each case is different, the first person the police interview is always the driver.


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

Dude, someone needs to kick your ass and knock some common sense into you.

It is obvious she did not want to go with him, but money is more important than life to you, it seems. You say she was drunk, hesitated to leave, and asked for a ride home. What else does she have to say to ask for help?? I can bet she will never forget that cowardly uber driver.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

SomeDrivingGuy said:


> Dude, someone needs to kick your ass and knock some common sense into you.
> 
> It is obvious she did not want to go with him, but money is more important than life to you, it seems. You say she was drunk, hesitated to leave, and asked for a ride home. What else does she have to say to ask for help?? I can bet she will never forget that cowardly uber driver.


This ^^^^


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I like hiking in the parks with my dogs and as I was on the trail one morning I looked up in the woods above me about 50 ft away, near a few large boulders, off the trail, a guy was standing up with his pants down and I was looking at his naked a**/backside but what got me to call the police was there was another man in front of him and a little boy to the side. When they noticed me he quickly pulled up his pants. All I could think was they were indoctrinating the boy in their gay sex tryst. The boy couldn't have been more than 10 or 11. This park like many of our parks, has gay meet ups, I found out after. They have Online sites where these guys get together in these parks. By the time I got around to the parking lot to meet the officers and show them where they were, they had gone.
> I will always get involved when pets, children or anyone is being abused, neglected or taken advantage of.


Same here Choochie


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

You ended the ride too early. The thing to do is ask befor ending the trip is everyone getting out here. She would have said no and you would have driven her home on his dime. I have done that many times and the girl is very thankful and normally tells me the whole story after she is free to speak. Don't end the ride early. If you do then you owe her a free ride home at your own risk.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry not risking a rape accusation from a female who obviously drank too much and was now questioning her decision making. At most I would have offered to call friend or family member.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

Beur said:


> Sorry not risking a rape accusation from a female who obviously drank too much and was now questioning her decision making. At most I would have offered to call friend or family member.


I drive drunk women home every weekend; it's the job. Uber driving is risky business; no doubt about it.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> If I've taken the girl, I'm sure I'd have gotten one star. The whole thing is the guy didn't seem drunk at all whereas the girl was plastered and could barely walk. That's the reason I almost felt like calling cops. Well, this too shall pass I hope.


I'm sure as a driver thats a tough situation but take the 1star and do the right thing by driving her home for free


----------



## Uber(Ab) usesPartners (May 24, 2016)

I would have taken her home and never ended the trip, after asking some questions to make that judgement. If he cancelled the ride you can't get rated, most the time if you take off with it running they would immediately cancel the ride. If by the next day he doesn't see a receipt he will cancel the ride. Even if your phone is off ride remains active until you slide end trip.

Sometimes they may not end the trip until there next ride. You may just have to wait sadly if your rating matters. 

Immediately write to Uber the scenario at hand.

Be certain to communicate directly with person being forced into the situation, sometimes it's not that serious as it seems.

To avoid all that, never start a trip with drunk idiots. At the end of each ride you may complete a fare review, have the trip adjusted with proper evidence by clicking I didn't begin or end the trip on time. Photo of the phone at the final destination and photos of the location/street signs as proof. When a rider inputs a destination and you input the same info during fare review they will automatically pay it. Still always have proof regardless as back up. You got maps on your phone to navigate you.

Also before starting a trip communicate with passengers. How long you guys been dating? How long have you guys known each other? If the girl is really drunk, be like what's her name? If he doesn't know it's a clear sign he is up to no good. Plus, if he says the wrong name she will be like that's not my name. If they know each other or are dating it makes it look far worse.

I don't deal with drama, rapists, or women beaters, not paid to be a babysitter. Always do what's right with or without jeopardizing your rating. 

My approach maybe cutthroat, but would you rather be concerned or guilty of being an accessory to rape or worse.

What if that was someone you know, daughter cousin sister etc in the same situation.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I would've taken her home and then request a fare adjustment lol


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Beur said:


> Sorry not risking a rape accusation from a female who obviously drank too much and was now questioning her decision making. At most I would have offered to call friend or family member.


I have a camera for just these sorts of things. How can she accuse you of rape when you have the evidence?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

SomeDrivingGuy said:


> Dude, someone needs to kick your ass and knock some common sense into you.
> 
> It is obvious she did not want to go with him, but money is more important than life to you, it seems. You say she was drunk, hesitated to leave, and asked for a ride home. What else does she have to say to ask for help?? I can bet she will never forget that cowardly uber driver.


Let me be clear first. She was a grown woman who apparently met the guy at the bar and was willing to go with him. Although I didn't ask if they were partners or bf/gf, it seemed like they knew each other at least for couple of hours. And no she was not helpless and begging me to take her home. Of course I'd have acted differently in that scenario.

In hindsight I should not have ended the trip till all the occupants exited. But in the moment of getting tips I ended after giving him five stars.

I would have definitely called police if there was physical violence or minor was involved. All I am contemplating is this d-bag coerced the drunk woman to go with him and as a Uber driver all I could do was just observe.


----------



## phuseche (Sep 11, 2015)

And why not think that the guy is a good friend who could have taken care of her? He is her friend and they have common interests; you are just and unkown driving a car requested by her friend. Unless she is in clear danger why bother with the thought of being the knight rescuing maiden from the dragon?


----------



## phuseche (Sep 11, 2015)

Uber(Ab) usesPartners said:


> Also before starting a trip communicate with passengers. How long you guys been dating? How long have you guys known each other?


LOL. You are joking. Right?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

phuseche said:


> And why not think that the guy is a good friend who could have taken care of her? He is her friend and they have common interests; you are just and unkown driving a car requested by her friend. Unless she is in clear danger why bother with the thought of being the knight rescuing maiden from the dragon?


You don't know that. He's telling us but we don't know why he feels guilty. Sometimes you just have to be there to know the nuances of the "relationship". Perhaps she just didn't feel like being bothered. Who knows, it's hard for us to second guess. The OP felt guilty. Women need to learn how to conduct themselves and sometimes they end up learning the hard way.


----------



## phuseche (Sep 11, 2015)

Exactly. We, the drivers do not know anything about the relationship of the two passengers. There must be a reason why the two are together at the moment, and we do not know it. Thus just do the job AND UNLESS there are CLEAR signs of danger for the woman, stop all the silly especulation about the guy being bad and she being in distress. Again, note emphasis on "CLEAR".


----------



## UberVB (Aug 5, 2015)

Its easy and applies to everything in life. You come across a situation and dont know how to handle it ask yourself what would you want the person to do if that was your daughter mother wife. Live by that and you should never have to question wether your doing the right thing. Man up.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Kind of a dangerous situation that requires good judgment. Let's say it is her boyfriend. If you took her home, he is going to be pissed, and when she sobers up who knows what she might do, she might claim you kidnapped her and ****ed her to do some drama with him. If it was a predator that she has some sick attraction to, she is going to say the same thing and make you out to be the predator instead of him.

If she told me she didn't want to go with him, I wouldn't have put her out of the car, I would have gotten her out of there, to a safe place (probably NOT her home) and called the police. Taking her to a diner or something and calling the cops both both protects her and covers you from any kind of allegation.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

Uber(Ab) usesPartners said:


> I would have taken her home and never ended the trip, after asking some questions to make that judgement. If he cancelled the ride you can't get rated, most the time if you take off with it running they would immediately cancel the ride. If by the next day he doesn't see a receipt he will cancel the ride. Even if your phone is off ride remains active until you slide end trip.
> 
> Sometimes they may not end the trip until there next ride. You may just have to wait sadly if your rating matters.
> 
> ...


The rider can rate you even if the cancel a ride in progress. If the trip was started, they can rate.


----------



## Aggromemnon (May 24, 2016)

Kinda new to this thing, but calibrate me. If you end the trip at her home, won't the guy know where she lives now? Probably best to end the trip a little before or a little after dropping her off, right?


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

All you keyboard knights in shiny armor kill me. Especially the guy with the oscar the grouch avatar. 


Fireguy50 said:


> Welcome to reality, I probably would have driven her home offline with the TIP SIGN pushing the guilt trip back on her.
> Told her she'd be safe, but I'd be broke.


 classy!

What the hell was he supposed to do? Not let her exit tbe vehicle? She made a decision to get out of the car. Keeping her in the car has the potential for some serious issues for op.

I don't remember reading that he thought she was in danger or that she was being dragged into this guys house against her will.

SHE MADE A DECISION TO GO WITH HIM.

You did the right thing op, you could have asked her if she was okay with everything but other than that not really a lot you could do. Im sure if the male rider threatened or made any comments that OP heard to give him reason to think she was in danger he'd of taken the appropriate steps.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Aggromemnon said:


> Kinda new to this thing, but calibrate me. If you end the trip at her home, won't the guy know where she lives now? Probably best to end the trip a little before or a little after dropping her off, right?


Good point.. Even then I'd have called police preferably before if not during the ride. She was not sober enough to tell me her address. I sure would have darted to nearby police station in that scenario.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Rsabcd said:


> SHE MADE A DECISION TO GO WITH HIM.


There is an amount of intoxication where a person can't make decisions for themselves. But you're the reigning expect at keyboard knighthood


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> There is an amount of intoxication where a person can't make decisions for themselves.


Oh? You mean like compensating someone financially for transportation after being made to feel guilty for accepting a ride to safety.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

There are only two options. You either take her home or drop her off and call 911. No one will question those options and you know you did your job. This is a job and things like this are part of your job. How you handle it is the same as any job. In this case you will likely be questioned by the police, not accusing you but wanting to know what you observed or in other words what your gut feeling was at the time, in the event you didn't do your job and something did end badly after ignoring your gut feeling. Do your job and no one can say anything.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Rsabcd said:


> Oh? You mean like compensating someone financially for transportation after being made to feel guilty for accepting a ride to safety.


Okay then call the police to sort it out like I suggested in my initial post. I gave options, you want to be a butt hurt about this


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Rsabcd said:


> Oh? You mean like compensating someone financially for transportation after being made to feel guilty for accepting a ride to safety.


Geez I hope you don't expect strangers to help you out for free and do you a favor when you really need it. How about just do the right thing, should be easy.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Geez I hope you don't expect strangers to help you out for free and do you a favor when you really need it. How about just do the right thing, should be easy.


I agree, just do the right thing. For

I have no issue compensating someone for helping me out. If my car has a flat and im in a tux on my way to a wedding, a guy in jeans an an old shirt pulls over and offers to help. Yeah I'm throwing him some cash. If i see a little old lady with a flat tire, I would pull over and change it for her, i would not expect her to pay me. It is what I consider doing the right thing.

Rescuing a woman from a potentially dangerous situation because you feel she is too intoxicated to make a decision and then making her feel guilty about it and asking for money for doing so is, at least in my opinion, a pretty scummy thing to do.

I don't see how from what I wrote you got that I expect people to help me for free.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Rsabcd said:


> I agree, just do the right thing. For
> 
> I have no issue compensating someone for helping me out. If my car has a flat and im in a tux on my way to a wedding, a guy in jeans an an old shirt pulls over and offers to help. Yeah I'm throwing him some cash. If i see a little old lady with a flat tire, I would pull over and change it for her, i would not expect her to pay me. It is what I consider doing the right thing.
> 
> ...


In this case, she did not want to get out and she did ask to be taken home. I got the impression that you expect to be paid if you were going out of your way to do the right thing. It has nothing to do with compensation and nothing to do with her feeling guilty. She asked to be taken home and you either do that regardless of losing a ping, not getting paid for her trip or you drop her off and call 911. There really isn't another option. It's nice to see you would help others out, unfortunately not everyone does that.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

What a bunch of [email protected](kblockers. The guy was about to get lucky and the girl was playing coy. It is just as likely a scenario as what some of you are reading into the situation. I highly doubt that he was going to make a skin suit out of her. I believe the phrase is "You are projecting".


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> What a bunch of [email protected](kblockers. The guy was about to get lucky and the girl was playing coy. It is just as likely a scenario as what some of you are reading into the situation. I highly doubt that he was going to make a skin suit out of her. I believe the phrase is "You are projecting".


Great, you're the guy who says relax he's fine driving. Good luck when the police call you in for questioning your account, wasting your time and telling people what you could've done and didn't. If she's all set she will appreciate it and thank you. If you were to question it, would you like me to take you home, not being confrontational, then you would get your answer and know you did your job, did all you could do and know it's her decision, not yours or the guy she's with. [Geez I edited this now three times. Coy is not asking her driver to take her home btw. Suggesting drivers ignore her request to go home is being something else though.]


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

timothyj said:


> Seriously F*&^ millennial women, SHE KNEW EXACTLY WHAT SHE WAS DOING. She saw some guy at a bar, got into his uber w/ him he ordered because she is cheap, then at the least second tells him she's is not interested in him and wants to leave? Yeah, okay honey, you wanted a free cab ride home so you took advantage of some guy. Tell's the john at the bar to call an uber and insinuate sex, then when you show up at his place, tell him no and ask the cabbie to bring you home. Problem is, she didn't know you were going to end the trip.
> 
> She probably even had cash in her wallet and/or had an uber account, she just didn't want to pay you, so she pulls the female victim card and tries to get another male to help her. She's just taking advantage of you. I would've looked her in the face and said 40 bucks or go inside with guy you got into the cab with.
> 
> I promise you she went inside and blew him/&%[email protected]!*ed him just so he would order her an uber home. She has probably slept with 10-20 dudes this month. I know the girls who do this, every single post college lib wacko who just got cut off from daddy does this. Stop falling for it, girls know exactly what they are doing, even when wasted.


Geez, I'm not saying you're right or wrong about it, although you do have a negative take on the subject. Go find out if you're right or wrong then. You know what they say when you assume right? I hate to assume you do. Doesn't sound like you would care if you were in fact wrong about it. That I don't agree with.


----------



## timothyj (Feb 15, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Geez, I'm not saying you're right or wrong about it, although you do have a negative take on the subject. Go find out if you're right or wrong then. You know what they say when you assume right? I hate to assume you do. Doesn't sound like you would care if you were in fact wrong about it. That I don't agree with.


yeah I've had a crappy day lol I am probably wrong


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> If I've taken the girl, I'm sure I'd have gotten one star. The whole thing is the guy didn't seem drunk at all whereas the girl was plastered and could barely walk. That's the reason I almost felt like calling cops. Well, this too shall pass I hope.


The guy is probably a vulture that watched and waited for her to be in that condition.
I've seen it happen.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SomeDrivingGuy said:


> Dude, someone needs to kick your ass and knock some common sense into you.
> 
> It is obvious she did not want to go with him, but money is more important than life to you, it seems. You say she was drunk, hesitated to leave, and asked for a ride home. What else does she have to say to ask for help?? I can bet she will never forget that cowardly uber driver.


He would have got halfway to her house
THEN
she would have changed her mind and demanded to go back.

Drunks are fickle.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Great, you're the guy who says relax he's fine driving. Good luck when the police call you in for questioning your account, wasting your time and telling people what you could've done and didn't. If she's all set she will appreciate it and thank you. If you were to question it, would you like me to take you home, not being confrontational, then you would get your answer and know you did your job, did all you could do and know it's her decision, not yours or the guy she's with. [Geez I edited this now three times. Coy is not asking her driver to take her home btw. Suggesting drivers ignore her request to go home is being something else though.]


I don't disagree with anything you wrote. But he wasn't ignoring a pimp hauling his ho by her hair. It sounded like him pleading and her giving in. If it weren't for begging, I'd never get any.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> This weekend got a call from bar around 1:00 AM.. knew it was going to be drunk pax.. Relatively long ride and upon reaching the destination female friend (?) refuses to get out.. The male friend keeps insisting her to go with him to his house.. She was beyond drunk and kept requesting me to take her to her place. The problem was she didn't have a way to order Uber. Must have been the account issue or something. At the end she reluctantly went with him. Here I am feeling sad about the whole situation. How do I get over this guilt trip of not being able to intervene? That's why I hate driving after midnight.


I feel you are a good person from what I know of you here.

Drunk people do what drunk people do.

Prohibition ?

Might be a nightly thing for all we know.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> This weekend got a call from bar around 1:00 AM.. knew it was going to be drunk pax.. Relatively long ride and upon reaching the destination female friend (?) refuses to get out.. The male friend keeps insisting her to go with him to his house.. She was beyond drunk and kept requesting me to take her to her place. The problem was she didn't have a way to order Uber. Must have been the account issue or something. At the end she reluctantly went with him. Here I am feeling sad about the whole situation. How do I get over this guilt trip of not being able to intervene? That's why I hate driving after midnight.


It depends on the age. If she is an adult then it is none of my business.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Personally, I would have looked at the dude and said, _It appears the lady does not want to go with you. I have two choices....let you take her with you and I will need to call the police to investigate, or I can take her home on your Uber account. I suggest the latter...
_
Either one would have been followed by me with a detailed explanation of the situation to Uber immediately.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> The problem was she didn't have a way to order Uber


Wow. I can't believe you didn't take her home. You state that "the problem was that she didn't have a way to order Uber" so you could get paid a few dollars. What's wrong with you?

The argument that others have made here about insurance risk is barely viable in this situation, however, calling the police to deal with that excuse is the obvious answer.

A woman was asking for your help but you refused because you couldn't get paid. Karma has a way of settling the score.

What's also disturbing, is that you post here for comments, which shows you can't even decipher right from wrong.

Quit driving.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> If I've taken the girl, I'm sure I'd have gotten one star. The whole thing is the guy didn't seem drunk at all whereas the girl was plastered and could barely walk. That's the reason I almost felt like calling cops. Well, this too shall pass I hope.


One star???? Dear God, a tiny hit on your rating is more important than the safety of a woman asking for your help?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Hear what you are saying.. Again it was nothing like she was begging to be taken to her home.. Next time I'll try probing little more.. Thanks for your input.


Realityshark said:


> One star???? Dear God, a tiny hit on your rating is more important than the safety of a woman asking for your help?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

That's the issue here, in this case there wasn't any gray area. I want to go home. No one should care or judge what she really means or her coy attitude or how drunk she is. Sounds more and more like date rape, don't worry you'll like it. There is no excuse, next time you need to listen to your gut feeling, that's all. Learn from it and now other drivers know what to do. That's why we are here supporting each other.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> Next time I'll try probing little more.. Thanks for your input.


Thanks for taking harsh words and criticism like a man. Everyone makes mistakes, learning from them makes you smart over time.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> This weekend got a call from bar around 1:00 AM.. knew it was going to be drunk pax.. Relatively long ride and upon reaching the destination female friend (?) refuses to get out.. The male friend keeps insisting her to go with him to his house.. She was beyond drunk and kept requesting me to take her to her place. The problem was she didn't have a way to order Uber. Must have been the account issue or something. At the end she reluctantly went with him. Here I am feeling sad about the whole situation. How do I get over this guilt trip of not being able to intervene? That's why I hate driving after midnight.


http://abc7.com/news/uber-driver-speaks-out-after-being-attacked-in-bellflower/1352578/
check out the video. this uber driver got stabbed while on the job. you are right. steer away from working late night.
but yeah you should have intervened. as a man you should help people. yes you are risking your life but i'd rather risk my life for someone's life than for 85 cents a mile.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Don't end the ride until everyone is out of the car , heck I sometimes even wait 30 seconds after to make sure nobody forgot anything . You could have then driven the girl home and probably gotten a 1star but I would have probably rated him 1 star also with a note of what happened .


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Nope, stay out of it. She has a cell phone and can call someone to pick her up like a friend or taxi, or worst case scenario 911.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> This weekend got a call from bar around 1:00 AM.. knew it was going to be drunk pax.. Relatively long ride and upon reaching the destination female friend (?) refuses to get out.. The male friend keeps insisting her to go with him to his house.. She was beyond drunk and kept requesting me to take her to her place. The problem was she didn't have a way to order Uber. Must have been the account issue or something. At the end she reluctantly went with him. Here I am feeling sad about the whole situation. How do I get over this guilt trip of not being able to intervene? That's why I hate driving after midnight.


I was in a similar situation before. This guy she really did not know, but he let her go home before I was about to say something. She got to use his account on her way home but I could tell something was not right. She was calling her friend explaining what happend. She then asked if he could see where she was. Anyways, I told her we can end the trip once we get into the neighborhood (low chance of a accidnet) and we can make sure the trip ends a few blocks from her house and I will take her the rest of the way. She was telling her friend I was the best Uber driver in the world and she seemed really relieved after I dropped her off. Even gave me a tip.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Are any of you considering that she could have been drugged? He's sober, she's totally plastered. That's very fishy. Why help some perv rape a woman?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow, dang, where to start...



Bill Collector said:


> If I've taken the girl, I'm sure I'd have gotten one star. The whole thing is the guy didn't seem drunk at all whereas the girl was plastered and could barely walk. That's the reason I almost felt like calling cops. Well, this too shall pass I hope.


Who cares about a 1 star in that situation? What has to happen before that's no longer a factor? An active rape? Her screaming, "No, stop, please!" as he's dragging her from the car and across the grass? I'm curious where the Uber brainwashing is finally overridden by human decency.



5 Star Guy said:


> Just another example, unfortunately of those who have a gut feeling, those who don't, those who do something about it and those who don't.


It doesn't take a gut feeling to decipher this one. Obviously drunk/drugged woman asking to go home + sober guy insistent that she stay = she is going ANYWHERE but with that guy with only a handful of exceptions:


He's her father.
He's her husband. 
Our destination is a hospital emergency room. 



Beur said:


> Sorry not risking a rape accusation from a female who obviously drank too much and was now questioning her decision making. At most I would have offered to call friend or family member.


Its dang near my catch phrase at this point...

This is WHY we have dash cameras. NO ONE should be driving without a dash camera that records what's inside, what's outside, and audio. Period.



Bill Collector said:


> Let me be clear first. She was a grown woman who apparently met the guy at the bar and was willing to go with him. Although I didn't ask if they were partners or bf/gf, it seemed like they knew each other at least for couple of hours. And no she was not helpless and begging me to take her home. Of course I'd have acted differently in that scenario.
> 
> In hindsight I should not have ended the trip till all the occupants exited. But in the moment of getting tips I ended after giving him five stars.
> 
> I would have definitely called police if there was physical violence or minor was involved. All I am contemplating is this d-bag coerced the drunk woman to go with him and as a Uber driver all I could do was just observe.


Being grown doesn't mean you are instantly immune to being a victim.

You observed a woman obviously too under the influence to consent to anything who asked you to take her home. After you took that option off the table because she had no way to pay you in her chemically impaired mind she likely thought she had no other options. If it makes you feel better about yourself to believe that all you can do is "observe" - and be the get away driver - because you're an Uber driver it shouldn't. At all.



Rsabcd said:


> All you keyboard knights in shiny armor kill me. Especially the guy with the oscar the grouch avatar.
> classy!
> 
> What the hell was he supposed to do? Not let her exit tbe vehicle? She made a decision to get out of the car. Keeping her in the car has the potential for some serious issues for op.
> ...


No one under the influence of can consent to a dang thing. I can't take you out for drinks, drug you, and then have you sign over your house or empty your bank account and then say, "you're a grown man. YOU made the choice to do all that. Obviously you wanted to."

_The Criminal Code says it's a crime to have sex with someone who's too drunk or high to consent, even if the person doesn't resist or fails to say "no."
_
No one expects you to stop every drunk woman from leaving with any guy but when that intoxicated female straight up tells you she doesn't want to go with that dude TAKE HER ELSEWHERE.



UberPasco said:


> What a bunch of [email protected](kblockers. The guy was about to get lucky and the girl was playing coy. It is just as likely a scenario as what some of you are reading into the situation. I highly doubt that he was going to make a skin suit out of her. I believe the phrase is "You are projecting".


I hope to God you're trolling. I've had to cuff more than one guy with this mentality in my club days and the cops didn't find their way of thinking any funnier - or legal - than I did.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

*Madison attorney charged in sex assault of college student*
http://www.wkow.com/story/23549030/2013/09/27/madison-police-student-drugged-and-sexually-assaulted


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

If we intervened with every unethical situation half our trips would result in getting the police involved. Okay Half is an overstatement but point is there are so many drug dealers, drug users, criminals, sexist, violent, dirty and abusive riders. The way male pax talk about women is disgusting.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

*Wis. man sentenced for drugging, assaulting women*
http://www.nbc15.com/home/headlines...exual-assault-of-a-17-year-old-210161411.html


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> If we intervened with every unethical situation half our trips would result in getting the police involved. Okay Half is an overstatement but point is there are so many drug dealers, drug users, criminals, sexist, violent, dirty and abusive riders. The way male pax talk about women is disgusting.


Something fundamental has to be broken inside of a person who can justify watching someone become a victim without even dialing 911. That is literally the least any of us can do.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

D Town said:


> Something fundamental has to be broken inside of a person who can justify watching someone become a victim without even dialing 911. That is literally the least any of us can do.


You become jaded after seeing bad behaviour day after day. You're already earning next to nothing and spending 3 hours leaving a police statement is not going to pay the bills.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

D Town said:


> Something fundamental has to be broken inside of a person who can justify watching someone become a victim without even dialing 911. That is literally the least any of us can do.


Of course if it's extremely bad like in the above case then ofciurse one would step in and help out, that's human nature.


----------



## socal_uberx (Nov 2, 2015)

damn dude, sorry you had to endure that. experienced a similar scenario last summer w/ a newly wedded couple. it's was about 2 am, they're drunk A/F & started spitting venom @ each other about B/S jealous insecurities. it never got physically violent but pretty damn close, just turned he music up a little & drove. arrive @ their beautiful gated community, they try to exit together but he says "don't bother, I'll be submitting divorce papers in the morning & my name's on the mortgage... I'll call the cops 4 trespassing". yikes but WTF should I do now? she's devastated & just staring blankly ahead, I ask her where she'd like to go next & the howling tears start. end the ride, head over to the nearest Denny's (it's 3 am @ this point) & just listen as she pours her little heart out for about 20 mins. finally she domes to her senses, says thanks & calls another UBER as I head for the door


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

um, thats what 911 is for. call them. Heck you have the address you dropped them off. 
Have them ok her to stay. they can drive her home if she wants to go.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> If I've taken the girl, I'm sure I'd have gotten one star. The whole thing is the guy didn't seem drunk at all whereas the girl was plastered and could barely walk. That's the reason I almost felt like calling cops. Well, this too shall pass I hope.


This one was on the male rider. A gentlemen would have taken her home, got her in safe then continued on to his final stop. Paying for the whole trip and settling accounts with the young woman later.

It sounds terribly as a "date rape in progress". But sincr no actual crimes were committed in the driver presence, and one doesn't know the whole story, it impossible to tell what was really happening. Taking an intoxicated female pax "home" off app is a recipe for personal ruin. No no, OP did the right thing. Drunk girl got in the car with dude, drunk girl gets out of the car when dude does. End of story.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

Always remember, "No good deed goes unpunished." Driving her home without insurance, opening yourself to a claim of rape if she passes out on the trip, taking her to "her place" when you don't know that it is her place, and having no uBer trip record of where you dropped her. So she turns up dead the next morning 3 miles from where you took her and you will soon spend a lot of time in a little room with your hands cuffed to the table. No platinum status for you this week. I would have let her sit in the car for her safety, and because I'm the protecting type, then I would have called the cops for a domestic dispute and let them take care of it.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> You become jaded after seeing bad behaviour dAay aft
> 
> er day. You're already earning next to nothing and spending 3 hours leaving a police statement is not going to pay the bills.


If you get jaded enough to ignore people being victimized completely get some counseling and switch jobs. Like I said, the LEAST you can do is let the cops know an address and what you saw. You don't have to stay there.



groovyguru said:


> Always remember, "No good deed goes unpunished." Driving her home without insurance, opening yourself to a claim of rape if she passes out on the trip, taking her to "her place" when you don't know that it is her place, and having no uBer trip record of where you dropped her. So she turns up dead the next morning 3 miles from where you took her and you will soon spend a lot of time in a little room with your hands cuffed to the table. No platinum status for you this week. I would have let her sit in the car for her safety, and because I'm the protecting type, then I would have called the cops for a domestic dispute and let them take care of it.


Again, this is why we have dash cameras. If she passes out then off to the ER you go. Insurance? Its no longer a commercial ride since you're not taking money for it. Your regular insurance applies just like if you picked up a hitch hiker. You're covered.

If you want to call the police and sit and wait for them to arrive that's cool too.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> This weekend got a call from bar around 1:00 AM.. knew it was going to be drunk pax.. Relatively long ride and upon reaching the destination female friend (?) refuses to get out.. The male friend keeps insisting her to go with him to his house.. She was beyond drunk and kept requesting me to take her to her place. The problem was she didn't have a way to order Uber. Must have been the account issue or something. At the end she reluctantly went with him. Here I am feeling sad about the whole situation. How do I get over this guilt trip of not being able to intervene? That's why I hate driving after midnight.


I can answer this directly.

Halloween weekend, I had a similar situation with a pax. Picked up a young couple from Morton's Steak house, both had obviously been drinking. When the got in the back, they were chatting about random things, the guy kept talking to her about going up to his place. The whole ride should have been about 8 minutes, but because of traffic it took almost 20 minutes. When we got to his place, he jumped out on the passenger side, I got out an opened her door behind me. She said several times on the drive that she wasn't crazy about going to his place, he kept saying he would walk her home from there. I had already completed the trip (mistake). When they and I (I was still holding her door open, she was half in/half out) were standing on the sidewalk, her nervous energy was obvious and palpable, he was really pushing her to stay. About this time I got a ride request about 10 blocks away and accepted it. Finally, I stepped in, told her to get back in the car and I would take her home, the guy was a little upset about it, and kept insisting that she stay (I reached behind me and hit the power door lock so he couldn't open her door), I nicely suggested that maybe he should sleep it off, call her in the morning and got behind the wheel. As soon as we pulled away I asked for her address (about 5 blocks away, opposite direction of where I needed to go). She thanked me profusely for catching her vibe (that's what age and exp. will do for you) and offered to pay me cash for the ride, I refused. While taking her, I called my other pax, told them an emergency came up, I had to detour for about 5 minutes but would then be on my way, if they wanted to cancel and rerequest I was ok with that.

When I got to my next pax, I gave them the cliff notes version of what happened, they were very understanding and thanked me for doing the right thing. Next day, I got a nasty gram from Uber from the male pax, I emailed Uber my side of the details and never heard anything again.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> I can answer this directly.
> 
> Halloween weekend, I had a similar situation with a pax. Picked up a young couple from Morton's Steak house, both had obviously been drinking. When the got in the back, they were chatting about random things, the guy kept talking to her about going up to his place. The whole ride should have been about 8 minutes, but because of traffic it took almost 20 minutes. When we got to his place, he jumped out on the passenger side, I got out an opened her door behind me. She said several times on the drive that she wasn't crazy about going to his place, he kept saying he would walk her home from there. I had already completed the trip (mistake). When they and I (I was still holding her door open, she was half in/half out) were standing on the sidewalk, her nervous energy was obvious and palpable, he was really pushing her to stay. About this time I got a ride request about 10 blocks away and accepted it. Finally, I stepped in, told her to get back in the car and I would take her home, the guy was a little upset about it, and kept insisting that she stay (I reached behind me and hit the power door lock so he couldn't open her door), I nicely suggested that maybe he should sleep it off, call her in the morning and got behind the wheel. As soon as we pulled away I asked for her address (about 5 blocks away, opposite direction of where I needed to go). She thanked me profusely for catching her vibe (that's what age and exp. will do for you) and offered to pay me cash for the ride, I refused. While taking her, I called my other pax, told them an emergency came up, I had to detour for about 5 minutes but would then be on my way, if they wanted to cancel and rerequest I was ok with that.
> 
> When I got to my next pax, I gave them the cliff notes version of what happened, they were very understanding and thanked me for doing the right thing. Next day, I got a nasty gram from Uber from the male pax, I emailed Uber my side of the details and never heard anything again.


And this is how we do it, folks. Full marks.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> I can answer this directly.
> 
> Halloween weekend, I had a similar situation with a pax. Picked up a young couple from Morton's Steak house, both had obviously been drinking. When the got in the back, they were chatting about random things, the guy kept talking to her about going up to his place. The whole ride should have been about 8 minutes, but because of traffic it took almost 20 minutes. When we got to his place, he jumped out on the passenger side, I got out an opened her door behind me. She said several times on the drive that she wasn't crazy about going to his place, he kept saying he would walk her home from there. I had already completed the trip (mistake). When they and I (I was still holding her door open, she was half in/half out) were standing on the sidewalk, her nervous energy was obvious and palpable, he was really pushing her to stay. About this time I got a ride request about 10 blocks away and accepted it. Finally, I stepped in, told her to get back in the car and I would take her home, the guy was a little upset about it, and kept insisting that she stay (I reached behind me and hit the power door lock so he couldn't open her door), I nicely suggested that maybe he should sleep it off, call her in the morning and got behind the wheel. As soon as we pulled away I asked for her address (about 5 blocks away, opposite direction of where I needed to go). She thanked me profusely for catching her vibe (that's what age and exp. will do for you) and offered to pay me cash for the ride, I refused. While taking her, I called my other pax, told them an emergency came up, I had to detour for about 5 minutes but would then be on my way, if they wanted to cancel and rerequest I was ok with that.
> 
> When I got to my next pax, I gave them the cliff notes version of what happened, they were very understanding and thanked me for doing the right thing. Next day, I got a nasty gram from Uber from the male pax, I emailed Uber my side of the details and never heard anything again.


Exactly. Now do your job and do the right thing. These lame excuses are just that. It isn't that difficult and if it is or you still believe it's risky then don't drive.


----------



## JulieM678 (May 3, 2016)

20yearsdriving said:


> I dropped a man and his child in a hotel
> The guy asked me for a hooker
> 
> After the drop I looked up the local PD non emergency # called reported the incident
> ...


Best response yet. Perfect.
We have "the power "!


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

May sound like beating a dead horse but once again I like to reiterate that I did not think it was a situation where Jefferey Lionel Dahmer took Uber to bring his prey to his domicile. If I had any inkling of such, I would definitely have contacted the authorities. I grew up at a time where premarital fornication was shunned. Driving for Uber, especially nights, did desensitize me a bit. That much I have to agree. All these riders hopping from one bar to another and waking up at different houses the next day are only tip of the iceberg. No judging by any means for their actions. 

I understand what some folks are trying to say 100%. If something doesn't seem right and if that's what your gut tells you, go ahead and contact the authorities. No means no and I am the first one to intervene if I witness such blatant violation of code of conduct. However, I will definitely keep my eyes more open next time. I was taught to stay mile away from domestic verbal disputes between partners. And not being someone with huge physical stature, I can't afford to intervene in such scenario either. Good thing is I can simply dial the police.

Thanks for all your comments. Hope we all learned a bit on how to react during these situations. Let's all keep our third eye open and Uber on.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Uber drivers dead mile it all the time and get some un-deserved 1-stars BUT when the saftey of one of our riders comes into question we worry about a few unpaid miles or a potential 1-star.

Dead miles and 1-stars are no problem for me in this situation.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

This kinds of stuff makes me SICK! I would of just straight up offered to drive her home for free.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

You are OK Bill Collector we all learned somthing

TheUber App does not supersede the human


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

This is, if nothing else, a reminder to not end the trip until all the pax are OUT OF THE CAR.


----------



## drive&survive (Feb 16, 2016)

I would've not taken her, without the app.

What if something bad happen (eg death, kidnap, lost) after you droped her off? Who is going to be the first suspect? U?


----------



## drive&survive (Feb 16, 2016)

Beur said:


> Sorry not risking a rape accusation from a female who obviously drank too much and was now questioning her decision making. At most I would have offered to call friend or family member.


U are da best. Others who think they're helping by taking her to her place are not thinking far.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

If it was his Uber, then he is the only one who can authorize you to take her home after he leaves the car (it's his tab). You have no right to continue the trip otherwise once the account holder has reached his/her destination. Was he hitting her? Harming her in any way? No? Then her "reluctance" does not rise to a level where you could arguably have a civil duty to intervene. If you had good reason to believe her safety was in danger and she did not wish to go with the other individual, you could have easily dropped her off at the closest gas station, grocery, etc. as a courtesy, at which point she can call her friends/parents/other boyfriends/etc. to pick her up. You did nothing wrong.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

drive&survive said:


> I would've not taken her, without the app.
> 
> What if something bad happen (eg death, kidnap, lost) after you droped her off? Who is going to be the first suspect? U?


Why do you suppose something will happen when you simply take her home? That is some baseless fear, when you know something most likely did happen in this case and you could've either prevented it or made sure she was ok. I don't get this kind of thinking. The same thinking when you think someone else should get involved. No you should.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

Drive off with a drunk woman? What the.. 

You guys must really like trouble. The guy she was with should had called 911 in that case. Who knows what the driver, a total stranger, is planning after driving off. No, no no no no. Do not get yourself in this kind of trouble. You can keep her in the car, but you do never drive off. Offer her to make a phonecall, to who ever she wants. A friend, parents, 911 or whatever to solve the problem right there.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Dutch-Ub said:


> Drive off with a drunk woman? What the..
> 
> You guys must really like trouble. The guy she was with should had called 911 in that case. Who knows what the driver, a total stranger, is planning after driving off. No, no no no no. Do not get yourself in this kind of trouble. You can keep her in the car, but you do never drive off. Offer her to make a phonecall, to who ever she wants. A friend, parents, 911 or whatever to solve the problem right there.


We're talking in this case and you're right you don't know the woman or the guy. The only thing we do know is she asked the driver to take her home. If you thought there was something wrong going on and she did not ask you to take her home, then I'm not sure what I would do. I don't know why some here have this fear that somehow you are doing something wrong? We're talking about drivers who do their job, not drivers you see on the news. If it's that late and she's trashed, she probably won't want to call anyone. She went to the guys house and has no idea where she is, it's late and she's in rough shape. You never confront or escalate the situation but when you get that feeling that something isn't right, you need to follow it. I think a lot of this has to do with the vibe you got on the trip. Each trip is different and most drivers don't get in this situation, which is why there are now 5 pages on it and it's featured on here. I'm always embarrassed having these threads featured when it should be obvious what to do. At least now, most good drivers on here will do the right thing.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Rsabcd said:


> You did what you thought was right at the time. Its not like you could (or should) grab her and say come on lets go to your house. Don't beat yourself up, there's probably a lot of backstory that you dont know. A drunken woman not wanting to stay with her boyfriend/friend for the night is not the same as a drugged and drunken woman being taken home by a man she just met.
> 
> You really dont know enough about what's going on. I dropped a guy and a woman he just met off at his semitruck parked in an empty abandoned warehouse parking lot last Friday. She seemed nervous but willingly went. I even asked if she was okay with everything before she got out, after he did. She smiled and said she was, I dont know, something about the look on her face stuck with me. I'm half expecting to read about her or get questioned by the police. Ultimately tjere was little I could do other than ask if she was okay with everything.
> 
> I suspect there was little you could do either.


Knowing your rapist doesn't make it "not rape"


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Dutch-Ub said:


> Drive off with a drunk woman? What the..
> 
> You guys must really like trouble. The guy she was with should had called 911 in that case. Who knows what the driver, a total stranger, is planning after driving off. No, no no no no. Do not get yourself in this kind of trouble. You can keep her in the car, but you do never drive off. Offer her to make a phonecall, to who ever she wants. A friend, parents, 911 or whatever to solve the problem right there.


Good advice


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> I don't disagree with anything you wrote. But he wasn't ignoring a pimp hauling his ho by her hair. It sounded like him pleading and her giving in. If it weren't for begging, I'd never get any.


Paying cash works


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

D Town said:


> Wow, dang, where to start...
> 
> Who cares about a 1 star in that situation? What has to happen before that's no longer a factor? An active rape? Her screaming, "No, stop, please!" as he's dragging her from the car and across the grass? I'm curious where the Uber brainwashing is finally overridden by human decency.
> 
> ...


Dash and are illegal in my state


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I was going to move on but there was just an incident in CA. Guy at a restaurant slipped something in the woman's drink. Three women at a table noticed it and confronted the guy. He was slick about it but they saw it and thy told the woman he was with when she sat back down. The restaurant played the video back and the guy is arrested. They are good friends, the women figured it was a first date and are proud they did something and prevented a rape or sexual assault. Hard to believe this was the first time this guy did it. I don't know what the substance was but you can Google it. There are very few reasons not to get involved and most you think of are bogus.


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

Personally I would have taken the girl home. If he resisted that I take her home. I would have called the cops right then and there to sort it out.

Regarding the Uber side of things. Email them, explain the situation and I would have ended the trip. Who knows exactly how well they do know each other, last thing I'd want is to reveal her location to him after I took her home and then ended the trip incase he wanted to retaliate.

As a cabbie I was trained to take any passengers that are too intoxicated, under the influence, violent aggressive or in danger straight to the police station and to use our alarm systems if in duress. 

Since I wasn't there I can't really give a proper opinion but if in doubt just take them to the local cop shop.

P.S don't feel guilty, you did what you that was right and you never know with these drunk idiots nowadays!


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

Ya know, decisions like these are always 20/20! ( Hindsight ) There's never REALLY a right or wrong here. But, here's a story and advice that has helped me to always feel good about decisions!

Story First: its 3:30 am in LBC, I get a call and police are everywhere, and woman is hysterically yelling and crying. I was about to cancel and say: EFF HER! She's crazy! But, my gut said: Take her. So I did!

We went from LBC to TOLUCA LAKE! It was extremely quiet then she eventually yelled and cried. I went and here we go. But she grabbed her pillow and said, Thank you for getting me, my boyfriend was beating me in alley and I had to escape. I was waiting for you to come get me. My mom helped me get my things, my, neighbors helped me and then you came and got me outta there. Now, I need to get home and get my stuff. We go her there as the sun was rising, talked for a good 20 mins after. She regained composure, calm and put a plan of action to get free. 

Advice part: Always remember, late nights are full of the unexpected. But, this is something about your gut, its there for reason.. Always and I mean always remember, that is someones child, husband / wife ( cheating or not ), sister, brother, partner or grandson that needs to get wherever they maybe. 

Sometimes going that extra mile, YOU REALLY just maybe saving that person's life.

( Throws soapbox away )!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Rat said:


> Dash and are illegal in my state


No they aren't. The only questionable issue in a two party consent state is the audio portion. Video is without question fine.

http://www.justanswer.com/law/2d9oe-dash-cams-legal-florida-want-install-one.html


----------



## shopmoe321 (May 4, 2016)

Don't get involved. They know each other and are friends , just leave it at that. But if you want to clear your Conscience the best thing to do is call 911 after they get out and tell the police what happen and address. This way no body get hurt and you did your duty. 
GOD bless


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

shopmoe321 said:


> Don't get involved. They know each other and are friends , just leave it at that. But if you want to clear your Conscience the best thing to do is call 911 after they get out and tell the police what happen and address. This way no body get hurt and you did your duty.
> GOD bless


You're assuming a LOT by thinking they know each other and are friends but the last half is perfectly fine. Call 911 and let the cops come and sort that mess out.


----------



## drive&survive (Feb 16, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Why do you suppose something will happen when you simply take her home? That is some baseless fear, when you know something most likely did happen in this case and you could've either prevented it or made sure she was ok. I don't get this kind of thinking. The same thinking when you think someone else should get involved. No you should.


And then you falsely get accused of a rape or assault. It's too risky.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

drive&survive said:


> And then you falsely get accused of a rape or assault. It's too risky.


Don't know how many times I'm going to have to keep saying this in this thread alone...

If you are that afraid I'm assuming you don't take ANY female pax period since that's always a possibility. Of course its not a concern if you take the very basic precaution of having a DASH CAMERA which every driver should be employing before moving even an inch. Problem solved.


----------



## drive&survive (Feb 16, 2016)

D Town said:


> Don't know how many times I'm going to have to keep saying this in this thread alone...
> 
> If you are that afraid I'm assuming you don't take ANY female pax period since that's always a possibility. Of course its not a concern if you take the very basic precaution of having a DASH CAMERA which every driver should be employing before moving even an inch. Problem solved.


Ight, that's acceptable.
One, i dont have dashcam (instead i use app, but slows down evy thing, so i almost dont use it). X
Two n last, you r right, keep doing whatcha doing, u are a cool guy.

Cheers!


----------



## ivanandco (Mar 26, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> This weekend got a call from bar around 1:00 AM.. knew it was going to be drunk pax.. Relatively long ride and upon reaching the destination female friend (?) refuses to get out.. The male friend keeps insisting her to go with him to his house.. She was beyond drunk and kept requesting me to take her to her place. The problem was she didn't have a way to order Uber. Must have been the account issue or something. At the end she reluctantly went with him. Here I am feeling sad about the whole situation. How do I get over this guilt trip of not being able to intervene? That's why I hate driving after midnight.


Ask to pay with cash. Pick a reasonable amount


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

drive&survive said:


> And then you falsely get accused of a rape or assault. It's too risky.


Where do you or anyone on here get the idea that you would be accused of anything? If anything the woman would be grateful and thankful for helping her get out of that situation. If you are that concerned, then I would hope you would have then called 911. I don't get the impression you would do that either. Sad. People need to step up, do their job as a driver and be a man, not a hero or confrontational.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Folks need to realize your job is to take whomever from A to B. Thats it. You arent trained as a police officer to investivatee how they met, if they know each other, or if she should go with the guy or not. She can either go with him, not go and pay for a new ride, or not go and sit her ass on the corner.

Bart McCoy doesnt give free rides.

I am not a superhero nor can I save the world. Not my job


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Folks need to realize your job is to take whomever from A to B. Thats it. You arent trained as a police officer to investivatee how they met, if they know each other, or if she should go with the guy or not. She can either go with him, not go and pay for a new ride, or not go and sit her ass on the corner.
> 
> Bart McCoy doesnt give free rides.
> 
> I am not a superhero nor can I save the world. Not my job


You don't have to be Sherlock Holmes to interpret, "I don't want to go with him. I want to go home," nor do you need an S on your chest to call 911 or to take a few minutes out of your day to be a human being.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

D Town said:


> You don't have to be Sherlock Holmes to interpret, "I don't want to go with him. I want to go home," nor do you need an S on your chest to call 911 or to take a few minutes out of your day to be a human being.


You do know trying to be a superhero can go south fast right?

Lets say she dont wants to go with him, he says to her come wiht me and is grabbing her out the car. You gonna grab her arm back the other way? So in turn he can stab or shoot you for doing that?

Again, you cant save the world and some people need to deal with the consequences of the situation they are putting themselves in. Its also unfair to put an Uber driver in an uneasy situation.

Doesnt sound like he forced or manhandled her out the car though. Sometimes you just gotta mind your own business for your own good. Ladies need to wise up and start accepting responsiblity for their actions. If she didnt want to go with him out the car, she never in the world should have gotten into the car with him in the first place. And then assume becuase she's a woman folks wanna give her free rides, smh.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> You do know trying to be a superhero can go south fast right?
> 
> Lets say she dont wants to go with him, he says to her come wiht me and is grabbing her out the car. You gonna grab her arm back the other way? So in turn he can stab or shoot you for doing that?
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, do you have any scenario driving or otherwise where you would do something or do you just ignore everything and let someone else do something?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> You do know trying to be a superhero can go south fast right?
> 
> Lets say she dont wants to go with him, he says to her come wiht me and is grabbing her out the car. You gonna grab her arm back the other way? So in turn he can stab or shoot you for doing that?
> 
> ...


From the sound of it, stepping in any time for anyone for any reason is "being a super hero" to you. If that's your definition then yeah I'm going to be a "super hero". It sickens me when I read yet another news story about how people straight up ignored someone getting attacked/killed while they hustled past or filmed it. That's bull and there is a special place in **** for those people. If you won't even call the cops - literally the LEAST you could do - to help someone in obvious need you need professional help.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> Just to be clear, do you have any scenario driving or otherwise where you would do something or do you just ignore everything and let someone else do something?


Of course there are scenarios, maybe ones where its a lil more obvious something egregious is going on. Just Not some freak chick deciding to be a wholesome girl at the last moment....



D Town said:


> From the sound of it, stepping in any time for anyone for any reason is "being a super hero" to you. If that's your definition then yeah I'm going to be a "super hero". It sickens me when I read yet another news story about how people straight up ignored someone getting attacked/killed while they hustled past or filmed it. That's bull and there is a special place in **** for those people. If you won't even call the cops - literally the LEAST you could do - to help someone in obvious need you need professional help.


Well no one was getting attacked or killed here. Obviously I I saw her getting beat to a pulp, stabbed or shot, if I couldnt or didn't help, the LEAST I would have done is call the police. But again, that didn't happen here. Uber doesn't pay me to play Intervention with a loose chick that wants to wise up at the last minute. She needs help from councilors or friends, not no dag on Uber driver. We drive, stop putting us in positions we arent trained for or supposed to handle.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Of course there are scenarios, maybe ones where its a lil more obvious something egregious is going on. Just Not some freak chick deciding to be a wholesome girl at the last moment....
> 
> Well no one was getting attacked or killed here. Obviously I I saw her getting beat to a pulp, stabbed or shot, if I couldn't or didn't help, the LEAST I would have done is call the police. But again, that didn't happen here. Uber doesn't pay me to play Intervention with a loose chick that wants to wise up at the last minute. She needs help from councilors or friends, not no dag on Uber driver. We drive, stop putting us in positions we are trained for or supposed to handle.


This is going on six pages. The issue was the OP knew something wasn't right and let it go. If you're saying you weren't there and you don't want to speculate what you would do then that's fine. It's good to know if something were that obvious you would do something, not everyone would. I think some of us are suggesting to step up when something is clear and not as obvious. I hope when you find yourself in that situation that you would step up. Don't be a hero, or confrontational. Always focus on de-escalating a situation, even if that means driving off and calling 911 around the corner. You're not calling 911 because you got a cold pizza or something and they know that.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> This is going on six pages. The issue was the OP knew something wasn't right and let it go. If you're saying you weren't there and you don't want to speculate what you would do then that's fine. It's good to know if something were that obvious you would do something, not everyone would. I think some of us are suggesting to step up when something is clear and not as obvious. I hope when you find yourself in that situation that you would step up. Don't be a hero, or confrontational. Always focus on de-escalating a situation, even if that means driving off and calling 911 around the corner. You're not calling 911 because you got a cold pizza or something and they know that.


"Don't be a hero, or confrontational"
The confrontational part is kinda hard to avoid when you trying to stop somebody else from doing what they want to do don't you think? You think if you just ask a perp nicely with sugar on top to stop hitting, kicking,robbing, shooting someone they'll do it? SMH.

Bad things can and will happen to good samaritans. Each situation is different of course, I hope no one on here becomes a statistic

You can't save the world man,gotta let some of these types of incidents go...


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> You can't save the world man


Not the world but next time you might need help and many here would help you. Maybe you should be thankful and grateful like the woman here would have been, that there are people who do step up and they aren't paid to be first responders either.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> This weekend got a call from bar around 1:00 AM.. knew it was going to be drunk pax.. Relatively long ride and upon reaching the destination female friend (?) refuses to get out.. The male friend keeps insisting her to go with him to his house.. She was beyond drunk and kept requesting me to take her to her place. The problem was she didn't have a way to order Uber. Must have been the account issue or something. At the end she reluctantly went with him. Here I am feeling sad about the whole situation. How do I get over this guilt trip of not being able to intervene? That's why I hate driving after midnight.


Woman regrets the decision she made to go out with this guy for the evening, and suddenly realizes shes' not drunk enough to have sex with him. He's not having it and is making sure his night goes somewhat close to his original plan. You have enough information to take her to her to her place ( assuming she remembers where she lives at this point) but you don't want to get involved and it's getting to the point where it 's confrontational...

I have on occasion driven forward with my car door open. Funny thing about physics is...well I'm no professor, but the doors usually slam shut as I go forward with lots of gas, with a little, not so much. At 5 MPH they close hands free. ( not if you have to reverse out of a driveway FYI) So it's a good thing to remember if you ever want to close a car door without your hands, and drive away. You could have done that, and possibly someone could have gotten hurt, ( fell out of the car, gotten an arm slammed in a door), and maybe taken her to her place and.... IDK it didn't happen that way.
I try to remember that I'm not just an Uber Driver and remember I'm a person. So if it was a dire situation and he was grabbing her, and she was telling him to get his hands off of her then thats a bit more escalated. Unless he did get loud and animated, and demanded she get out, or else. Or stop being so stubborn and making a scene. So maybe just maybe if she was not going to get out of your car and have you take her home she would have made sure to do just that, stay in your car.

Another question why do women always love to date these jerky little man boys when there's guys who treat them well and, don't force things on them and act entitled and get their dates drunk because they can't ever have sex with someone in their own species without getting them drunk first? Sorry..... I keep getting side tracked with logic and common sense 

Anyways I feel it's up to you if you ever feel really brave, and want to get involved in that mess, then do it next time. Also know he may contact Uber, and complain that you stole his girl and give you a bad rating, or throw something at your car, or who knows, but he's not going to just let you take away his fun evening plans without some kind of fight verbal or physical. I'd say be careful what you want to get yourself involved in.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

El Janitor said:


> I have on occasion driven forward with my car door open. Funny thing about physics is...well I'm no professor, but the doors usually slam shut as I go forward with lots of gas, with a little, not so much. At 5 MPH they close hands free. ( not if you have to reverse out of a driveway FYI) So it's a good thing to remember if you ever want to close a car door without your hands, and drive away. You could have done that, and possibly someone could have gotten hurt, ( fell out of the car, gotten an arm slammed in a door), and maybe taken her to her place and....


You were kinda all over the place with your reply, I can't tell if you said the uber driver did the right thing or they should have been a super hero. Even seems like you chastised her(the pax) for choosing bad men

However what I quoted above is a crucial reason why sometimes you need to mind your business. Trying to save the world like this by moving with the door open leaves you open for a huge liability risk in todays worlds. You try to do right, they sue you for millions anyway. I'm keep my nose out of it


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

I'd have dropped the two of them off and never thought a second more about it. Everyone here believing some sort of evil was about to take place is an idiot! The woman got into the car with the man...getting them out of the car is all that any of us needs to worry about. Who are you trying to save? maybe she was thinking about raping him...impossible? maybe, but just as likely as any other 1/2 crazy stupid story others are making up.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> You were kinda all over the place with your reply, I can't tell if you said the uber driver did the right thing or they should have been a super hero. Even seems like you chastised her(the pax) for choosing bad men


Yeah driving off with the doors open isn't a good thing yes it's dangerous, I would only do it if there was a really good reason too. I guess my original point that got lost as I wrote my reply would be:

People forget that they are human, and not just "the Uber driver." Do what you want to do in any situation just don't let the fear of Uber stop you from doing what you know is the right thing to do. Involvement in someones situation is my choice, and yes it could end badly if I get involved. However I may have taken her home and faced the music from her boyfriend or whatever he is, and a possible nasty email from Uber, even if it meant not being able to drive for Uber anymore.

I drive for Uber it doesn't define my morals or who I am. Some rules trump corporate B.S.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> But again, that didn't happen here. Uber doesn't pay me to play Intervention with a loose chick that wants to wise up at the last minute. She needs help from councilors or friends, not no dag on Uber driver. We drive, stop putting us in positions we are trained for or supposed to handle.


Loose chick? Wising up at the last minute?

Fact is you're STILL assuming to make things fit a narrative that allows you to ignore the situation. Maybe instead she was drugged and was just swimming back to a point where she realized she was being taken somewhere she REALLY didn't want to be. Maybe he had cracked her in the back of the head and that's why she was groggy. Either one of those could be just as true or your scenario could be true but none of that matters in the least little bit.

The ONLY fact you need to act was the fact that she wanted to go somewhere other than with that guy. That's all. End of story.


----------



## D3DNS1D3 (Jun 5, 2016)

El Janitor said:


> Yeah driving off with the doors open isn't a good thing yes it's dangerous, I would only do it if there was a really good reason too. I guess my original point that got lost as I wrote my reply would be:
> 
> People forget that they are human, and not just "the Uber driver." Do what you want to do in any situation just don't let the fear of Uber stop you from doing what you know is the right thing to do. Involvement in someones situation is my choice, and yes it could end badly if I get involved. However I may have taken her home and faced the music from her boyfriend or whatever he is, and a possible nasty email from Uber, even if it meant not being able to drive for Uber anymore.
> 
> I drive for Uber it doesn't define my morals or who I am. Some rules trump corporate B.S.


yes. i would definitely say be a person first. but also know that you are just a taxi driver in the end.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

D Town said:


> Loose chick? Wising up at the last minute?
> 
> Fact is you're STILL assuming to make things fit a narrative that allows you to ignore the situation. Maybe instead she was drugged and was just swimming back to a point where she realized she was being taken somewhere she REALLY didn't want to be. Maybe he had cracked her in the back of the head and that's why she was groggy. Either one of those could be just as true or your scenario could be true but none of that matters in the least little bit.
> 
> The ONLY fact you need to act was the fact that she wanted to go somewhere other than with that guy. That's all. End of story.


hahah I just siced it with the loose/wising comments

However, you say she was drugged? Im not trained to determine if people are drugged or simply not in their right mind, I simply drive people from A to B (and basically Uber doesn't even train us to do that!). Like you said, maybe she got hit on the back of the head, maybe she was groggy, I'm not a doctor!! I'm not trained to figure this out!! Obviously if I somehow knew he struck her in the back of the head to make her woozy then thats a different situation . Again, your average Uber driver is not a doctor so why hold a burden to them to figure these things out? smh

if she wanted to go somewhere else fine. She needs to say so and DO so. Doesn't sound like she said she wanted to go home and he said "heck no, you coming with me" and grabbed her mouth to shush her and forcibly pulled her from the car.I would call the cops to report a kidnapping. The OP description does not sound like a kidnapping to me so what are you talking about? Again, for me to do something, the guy would have to make an egregious or obvious criminal abduction act(hitting her until she gets out, yanking her arm nearly,production a weapon to make her come wither her etc). No signs of this are in the ops description

If you want to go somewhere else/home fine. But Bart McCoy doesn't give free rides period.


----------



## driveflydrive (Aug 17, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Personally, I would have looked at the dude and said, _It appears the lady does not want to go with you. I have two choices....let you take her with you and I will need to call the police to investigate, or I can take her home on your Uber account. I suggest the latter...
> _
> Either one would have been followed by me with a detailed explanation of the situation to Uber immediately.


I've been reading all the responses and yes, it is a tough call. But I think UberLaLa has completely nailed it here with the best possible solution. The guy may get angry when you mention police but he would also realise that you're not messing around. If he was as sober as you said, then he would immediately realise the implications. If you drive her home you are guaranteed a one star but I'd take that over a guilty conscience any day


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

driveflydrive said:


> I've been reading all the responses and yes, it is a tough call. But I think UberLaLa has completely nailed it here with the best possible solution. The guy may get angry when you mention police but he would also realise that you're not messing around. If he was as sober as you said, then he would immediately realise the implications.


Couple things, yes they may get angry, which endangers the Uber driver's safety!!
2) she pretty much demanded he let her take the loose woman home on HIS account, wtf? What if she lives 32 miles away? the man has to pay for a ride because a woman said one thing at the club, but says another when getting out? I mean its more than okay for her to change her mind to go with dude, no problem with that, but in NO WAY is it dudes responsibility to get her home. IF she changes her mind then she needs to worry about how to get to places

We REALLY need to be there to determine how the woman allegedy said she didn't wanna go, although we aren't trained to determine how a woman says it. It could have been jokingly, should coulda said it just to play with dude(tease), WHO KNOWS we all werent there but the main point is we are uber drivers and not psychologists to figure all this out.

Again unless forcibly removed she could of simply NOT have gone with him. She can rely on an Uber driver to saver her, thats too much

EDIT

OP did say"She was beyond drunk and kept requesting me to take her to her place. "
which doesn't add up that much. She was beyond drunk but totally realized she shouldn't be going with that man and knew where man was going was not her home?????? Like shes beyond drunk and agrees to get in the car, but apparently immediately she's telling the driver along the way yo his spot she wants to go home? Doesn't sound like shes beyond drunk to me. A beyond drunk person will go along with whatever that man wants because...they would probably think there are going home with there husband or something.....because they're beyond drunk!! People lose sense of reailty when they are drunk but she seemed to be very aware and very adamat she wanted to go home.Seems like she was just tipsy at best. Sounds to me like she was wise,which doesn't coincide with being "beyond drunk". Seems theres much more to this story, like what was the guy saying the whole ride while he heres the beyond drunk woman say she wants to go home and not with him?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> hahah I just siced it with the loose/wising comments
> 
> However, you say she was drugged? Im not trained to determine if people are drugged or simply not in their right mind, I simply drive people from A to B (and basically Uber doesn't even train us to do that!). Like you said, maybe she got hit on the back of the head, maybe she was groggy, I'm not a doctor!! I'm not trained to figure this out!! Obviously if I somehow knew he struck her in the back of the head to make her woozy then thats a different situation . Again, your average Uber driver is not a doctor so why hold a burden to them to figure these things out? smh
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if you're purposely misinterpreting or skewing what I'm saying or what but I'll try it again...

1. She was obviously not in full possession of her cognitive abilities. Why that is is anyone's guess and in the end does not matter. You don't NEED to be a doctor of a detective to determine that.
2. She TOLD the OP that she didn't want to go with that guy and wanted to go home.

That's all you need to know is those two things. Take her home or call the cops if the guy - such as the one the OP described - is insistent she go with him.

I've said the above in probably three or four different ways already and you seem to respond by either calling the above action, "Being a hero/dangerous," and how the woman described is "loose" or some how willing. Those are excuses you're telling yourself to make inaction okay. Its not.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

D Town said:


> I'm not sure if you're purposely misinterpreting or skewing what I'm saying or what but I'll try it again...
> 
> 1. She was obviously not in full possession of her cognitive abilities why that is is up for speculation and in the end does not matter. You don't NEED to be a doctor of a detective to determine that.
> 2. She TOLD the OP that she didn't want to go with that guy and wanted to go home.
> ...


so you going to just fully ignore that she fully knew she wasnt going home, and fully knew she didn't want to go wit the guy, YET she's allegedy "beyond drunk" as the OP states? She was even aware she didn't have money or Uber account to get a ride, yet she's "beyond drunk"??? smh

the girl was not pax, the guy was. Technically starting a new ride like that would be illegal in my state, known as hailing. Not to mention I believe the op mentioned she had no uber to order a ride and no money to pay for one. Bart McCoy doesn't give free rides, not sure why any other Uber driver should give um either

and you say me saying being a superhero is an excuse. but if the guy is demanding the lady go with him, but you're demanding us to taker her home, obviously theres a confrontation right there.You acting like everything is gonna be honky dory when the driver goes up against the guy to keep her in car and take her home. You're asking us to be a hero and put our lives at risk, no thanks buddy, she needs to use better judgement before getting in the car. What happens when that Uber driver has a topic on here "Uber driver dies trying to take drunk woman home who wasnt actually drunk" or "Uber driver dies trying to take home a pax wife". I mean she's allegdly drunk, why are you believing everything she says? who knows maybe she really did want to go with him, but was "beyond drunk" and didn't think right and said the opposite.Who knows, because we aren't trained to settle domestic disputes. You don't know their relationship. Coulda been married, is he supposed to divulge all his personal life info to you? So don't go telling people to play super hero, best case is to tell them to call police after they leave the car. At least that way it guarantees the Uber driver lives


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> so you going to just fully ignore that she fully knew she wasnt going home, and fully knew she didn't want to go wit the guy, YET she's allegedy "beyond drunk" as the OP states?


I'm ignoring nothing. She was likely under the influence/not fully in possession of her mental capabilities so how could she be "fully aware" of anything?



Bart McCoy said:


> She was even aware she didn't have money or Uber account to get a ride, yet she's "beyond drunk"??? smh


So because she knows she has no Uber account that's proof she's sober? If that's your contention I have to question if you've ever even seen a drunk person. I've worked with them and people under the influence of various substances for over a decade. About a month ago I had a young man who came in reading text on his phone and singing. Insistant he was fine. He stood up. Fell down. Couldn't even hold himself up. When he was sitting down he could hold a conversation with you and seemed fairly coherant. The big give aways that he was NOT coherant were the facts that he couldn't walk under his own power and the fact that his short term memory was shot all to hell. 10 minutes after he got there he forgot completely HOW he got there. If I left for 10 minutes he forgot who I was and start from scratch as if I was a new person. Remembering certain facts does not mean a dang thing and to argue that because this female - who even the OP acknowldeges was not all there - is some how fully functional is beyond silly, man. Are you trolling here?



Bart McCoy said:


> the girl was not pax, the guy was. Technically starting a new ride like that would be illegal in my state, known as hailing. Not to mention I believe the op mentioned she had no uber to order a ride and no money to pay for one. Bart McCoy doesn't give free rides, not sure why any other Uber driver should give um either


You're advocating not helping someone in need because you won't get paid for it? Is that what I'm reading here? I must be mistaken. That'd be scum bag behavior so I'm sure you'll elaborate.



Bart McCoy said:


> and you say me saying being a superhero is an excuse. but if the guy is demanding the lady go with him, but you're demanding us to taker her home, obviously theres a confrontation right there.You acting like everything is gonna be honky dory when the driver goes up against the guy to keep her in car and take her home. You're asking us to be a hero and put our lives at risk, no thanks buddy, she needs to use better judgement before getting in the car. What happens when that Uber driver has a topic on here "Uber driver dies trying to take drunk woman home who wasnt actually drunk" or "Uber driver dies trying to take home a pax wife". I mean she's allegdly drunk, why are you believing everything she says? who knows maybe she really did want to go with him, but was "beyond drunk" and didn't think right and said the opposite.Who knows, because we aren't trained to settle domestic disputes. You don't know their relationship. Coulda been married, is he supposed to divulge all his personal life info to you? So don't go telling people to play super hero, best case is to tell them to call police after they leave the car. At least that way it guarantees the Uber driver lives


At this point you just seem to like to argue. Are you even reading what I'm saying or are you just seeing I replied, hitting quote, and making things up you assume I said? Repeatedly I've said CALL THE COPS if you don't feel comfortable confronting the guy. Let them sort it out. You seem to be ignoring that rather important point I made to make it sound as if I'm advocating putting on a cape and fighting crime instead of being a decent human being. If doing that is "being a hero" to you then reevaluate your life choices, man.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

D Town said:


> If that's your contention I have to question if you've ever even seen a drunk person. I've worked with them and people under the influence of various substances for over a decade.an.


You just proved my point right there!! NO I haven't worked with drunk people for 10 years, but you expect me and every Uber driver to have that experience to determine for sure if someone is drunk or not and knows what they are doing!!! You know dag on well the average Uber driver isn't trained for that!!

after that statement, just going to ignore the rest of your reply, TOPIC CLOSED!!! *My point proven!!!*


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> This weekend got a call from bar around 1:00 AM.. knew it was going to be drunk pax.. Relatively long ride and upon reaching the destination female friend (?) refuses to get out.. The male friend keeps insisting her to go with him to his house.. She was beyond drunk and kept requesting me to take her to her place. The problem was she didn't have a way to order Uber. Must have been the account issue or something. At the end she reluctantly went with him. Here I am feeling sad about the whole situation. How do I get over this guilt trip of not being able to intervene? That's why I hate driving after midnight.


I guess you old-timers are out of touch. I hear all of this chivalrous, white knight talk but it is based in antiquated thoughts and ideals. Girls go out with their boyfriends. Some girls have drinking problems and turn into zombies. They cannot be reasoned with. Trust me, this is what my wife did a good amount of our nights out (ex wife now). If you were my uber driver and you tried to intervene in a situation that was me being sober having a disagreement with my hammered GF and you tried taking her home or saying you'd call the cops... well, i'd be tempted to go Taco Bell employee on you and knock you off your soapbox of scrutiny.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> You just proved my point right there!! NO I haven't worked with drunk people for 10 years, but you expect me and every Uber driver to have that experience to determine for sure if someone is drunk or not and knows what they are doing!!! You know dag on well the average Uber driver isn't trained for that!!
> 
> after that statement, just going to ignore the rest of your reply, TOPIC CLOSED!!! *My point proven!!!*


This is so sad its ALMOST funny.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Hans GrUber said:


> I guess you old-timers are out of touch. I hear all of this chivalrous, white knight talk but it is based in antiquated thoughts and ideals. Girls go out with their boyfriends. Some girls have drinking problems and turn into zombies. They cannot be reasoned with. Trust me, this is what my wife did a good amount of our nights out (ex wife now). If you were my uber driver and you tried to intervene in a situation that was me being sober having a disagreement with my hammered GF and you tried taking her home or saying you'd call the cops... well, i'd be tempted to go Taco Bell employee on you and knock you off your soapbox of scrutiny.


Wait your ex got drunk constantly then acted like she was being kidnapped when you got into cabs?

I transported more than one couple where one was WAY drunker than the other. They don't interact like the OP described. Its simple really. Obviously under the influence female who states she doesn't live with and doesn't want to go with the dude whose trying to cajole or even force her to go with him at the very least gets a call to the police to come sort it out. Never had it happen and I drove drunks CONSTANTLY.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

D Town said:


> This is so sad its ALMOST funny.


yeah you can deflect all you want but its proven you expect Uber drivers to be more than Uber drivers, nobody signed up for that!


----------



## sentinel1 (Jun 6, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> This weekend got a call from bar around 1:00 AM.. knew it was going to be drunk pax.. Relatively long ride and upon reaching the destination female friend (?) refuses to get out.. The male friend keeps insisting her to go with him to his house.. She was beyond drunk and kept requesting me to take her to her place. The problem was she didn't have a way to order Uber. Must have been the account issue or something. At the end she reluctantly went with him. Here I am feeling sad about the whole situation. How do I get over this guilt trip of not being able to intervene? That's why I hate driving after midnight.


At Walmart you will be fired if as an employee on the clock you attempt to stop any violent incident, including a robbery. I, personally, would not take a drunk woman alone ANYWHERE without a dashcam and a thorough knowledge of the legal ramifications thereof. I'd call the police and have her picked up.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Hans GrUber said:


> I guess you old-timers are out of touch. I hear all of this chivalrous, white knight talk but it is based in antiquated thoughts and ideals. Girls go out with their boyfriends. Some girls have drinking problems and turn into zombies. They cannot be reasoned with. Trust me, this is what my wife did a good amount of our nights out (ex wife now). If you were my uber driver and you tried to intervene in a situation that was me being sober having a disagreement with my hammered GF and you tried taking her home or saying you'd call the cops... well, i'd be tempted to go Taco Bell employee on you and knock you off your soapbox of scrutiny.


Some people have drinking problems, men too. Liquor is known as the great equalizer, gives you liquid courage, stupid courage after about 4 drinks. You stop hearing things like" "Maybe you should pace yourself tonight" or " I think you've had enough" or "I don't think shes wants to go home with you." Or " I don't think you should drive home tonight " sometimes followed by " License suspended for a term of 6 months for DUI." Because when you sit down at the bar 1 drink turns into 4 or 5 or more... Ive seen what happens when someone didn't listen, and it's a bit too graphic to post without getting flagged. But you don't want to see the aftermath of a rape, or get to counsel the victim. Drunk person didn't hear the words," NO, STOP, DON'T."

I rarely pick up groups of people at a bar that have someone who has enough sound judgement to be able to be behind the wheel of an automobile going out taking cabs. Usually everyone's too drunk to drive, and thats why you called for a cab in the first place. So when you're drinking you're judgement is off, or the police would let you drive drunk. As far as guys go it's a common tactic to get her drunk to get her panties off, and charm her and sweet talk her. There was this unwritten rule, something like "I bought you dinner the least you can do is _______."

So when shes drunk maybe she'll cave in? Or maybe I don't realize that I'm being intimidating, and my date is a bit frightened of me because of my aggressive behavior, and would like to go home without me, but she forgot her phone......"

Then sometimes there's the one guy you didn't see who steps in and says,"She said no, try bossing me around tonight lets see how that goes."

"All is fair in love and war"


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

sentinel1 said:


> At Walmart you will be fired if as an employee on the clock you attempt to stop any violent incident, including a robbery. I, personally, would not take a drunk woman alone ANYWHERE without a dashcam and a thorough knowledge of the legal ramifications thereof. I'd call the police and have her picked up.


You shouldn't take ANYONE ANYWHERE without a dash camera, period. And I wouldn't roll Walmart out as being the prime examples of treating humans with dignity. That being said I've also never heard of a Walmart employee being fired for calling the cops.



Bart McCoy said:


> yeah you can deflect all you want but its proven you expect Uber drivers to be more than Uber drivers, nobody signed up for that!


I could have sworn you'd already declared yourself the winner and promised to stop responding to me. Oh well.

And yes it IS proven that I expect Uber drivers - and everyone else - to be decent human beings who don't turn their backs on people in trouble. Since I say over and over all you have to do is call the cops and you keep insisting that's "being a hero"I have to assume you don't even want people to call the police when they see someone being victimized. You just want them to make up some narrative in their heads that makes the crime victim responsible and to roll on. That's sick thinking and you're not going to get me to endorse it. Live with that. Good night.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

D Town said:


> You shouldn't take ANYONE ANYWHERE without a dash camera, period. And I wouldn't roll Walmart out as being the prime examples of treating humans with dignity. That being said I've also never heard of a Walmart employee being fired for calling the cops.
> 
> I could have sworn you'd already declared yourself the winner and promised to stop responding to me. Oh well.
> 
> And yes I it IS proven that I expect Uber drivers - and everyone else - to be decent human beings who don't turn their backs on people in trouble. Since I say over and over all you have to do is call the cops and you keep insisting that's "being a hero"I have to assume you don't even want people to call the police when they see someone being victimized. You just want them to make up some narrative in their heads that makes the crime victim responsible and to roll on. That's sick thinking and you're not going to get me to endorse it. Live with that. Good night.


Cool 
Should I call you Batman or Superman?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> This weekend got a call from bar around 1:00 AM.. knew it was going to be drunk pax.. Relatively long ride and upon reaching the destination female friend (?) refuses to get out.. The male friend keeps insisting her to go with him to his house.. She was beyond drunk and kept requesting me to take her to her place. The problem was she didn't have a way to order Uber. Must have been the account issue or something. At the end she reluctantly went with him. Here I am feeling sad about the whole situation. How do I get over this guilt trip of not being able to intervene? That's why I hate driving after midnight.


I would have gotten her out of that situation ... either to her home or to a police station so she could call a friend to pick her up.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

In a hindsight I realize I should have done just that so the authorities could have done welfare check based on anonymous tip. There is no way I would have taken her when she couldn't even talk coherently. And the dude was much more physically endowed than me. And trust me, I know my strengths and weaknesses!


Ziggy said:


> I would have gotten her out of that situation ... either to her home or to a police station so she could call a friend to pick her up.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> I would have gotten her out of that situation ... either to her home or to a police station so she could call a friend to pick her up.


 how are you so sure you would have gotten her out of that situation?
are you assuming the guy was a pushover? what if he pulled a weapon on you while you had your cape on? smh


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> how are you so sure you would have gotten her out of that situation?
> are you assuming the guy was a pushover? what if he pulled a weapon on you while you had your cape on? smh


All I know is that if she asked for help, I would have rendered aid to get her out of that situation that she didn't want to be in. Any decent person would also step in to protect that girl ... maybe you need to read the "Rape Victim's Letter" before you dismiss that people are willing to step up to protect others who are unable to protect themselves. Maybe you feel comfortable being a bystander when tragedy strikes ... as a former LEO, EMT & Firefighter - I do not. And while I know longer have the physical strength that I had 30 years ago ... I definitely would not have stood idly by, knowing that this young lady was in a situation that she didn't want to be in and the primary reason she went into his house was because there was a problem with her Uber account. Heck if the Uber account was the issue, I would have logged into my sister's account on my other phone and given the girl a tracked ride to her home ... and at some time in the future, she could repay my sister. The absolute minimum I would have done is called the cops or EMS to do a welfare check.

Hindsight is 20/20 ... but in every situation I try to think of how I'd like my sister, GF, friends to be treated if they were in the situation rather than the stranger I've never met before.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> All I know is that if she asked for help, I would have rendered aid to get her out of that situation that she didn't want to be in. Any decent person would also step in to protect that girl ... maybe you need to read the "Rape Victim's Letter" before you dismiss that people are willing to step up to protect others who are unable to protect themselves. Maybe you feel comfortable being a bystander when tragedy strikes ... as a former LEO, EMT & Firefighter - I do not. And while I know longer have the physical strength that I had 30 years ago ... I definitely would not have stood idly by, knowing that this young lady was in a situation that she didn't want to be in and the primary reason she went into his house was because there was a problem with her Uber account. Heck if the Uber account was the issue, I would have logged into my sister's account on my other phone and given the girl a tracked ride to her home ... and at some time in the future, she could repay my sister. The absolute minimum I would have done is called the cops or EMS to do a welfare check.
> 
> Hindsight is 20/20 ... but in every situation I try to think of how I'd like my sister, GF, friends to be treated if they were in the situation rather than the stranger I've never met before.


That is how decent people think. It'll be a sad day when the prevailing attitude among folks is to not help people unless they are being paid to do so if even then.



Bart McCoy said:


> Cool
> Should I call you Batman or Superman?


If calling the cops for someone in distress raises someone to that level in your mind then you are part of the problem I'm afraid.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> . as a former LEO, EMT & Firefighter - I do not. .. I definitely would not have stood idly by, knowing that this young lady was in a situation that she didn't want to be in and the primary reason she went into his house was because there was a problem with her Uber account. Heck if the Uber account was the issue, I would have logged into my sister's account on my other phone and given the girl a tracked ride to her home ... and at some time in the future, she could repay my sister. The absolute minimum I would have done is called the cops or EMS to do a welfare check.
> 
> .


Again, not everybody is a former LEO etc, we aren't trained to handle situations like this. In the US, you can get sued for anything you do. Again, you can't save the world. Sure, you MAY be able to save this girl one time, but its just like people driving with personal insurance on Uber for 4 years with no issues, until that ONE accident where someone gets killed, then what? Life is in ruins. Same with being a superhero, all fine in dandy if you take her home AND the guy doesn't shoot you in the process, but what if he does and you turn into a paraplegic? then turns out the girl was so drunk she didn't realize she was with her boyfriend or husband the whole time? smh. Yall put so much truth and faith in waht a drunk person says, yet claim they are clearly drunk, just doesn't make sense. Not sure why you should believe ANYTHING that yall claim is a person that's "beyond drunk" is saying. My common sense doesn't let me see past that part


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Let's call it quits and not let this thread continue any further.. All the possible scenarios have already been explored.. No major harm was done to her.. Can we agree on that part? Thanks!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Again, not everybody is a former LEO etc, we aren't trained to handle situations like this. In the US, you can get sued for anything you do. Again, you can't save the world. Sure, you MAY be able to save this girl one time, but its just like people driving with personal insurance on Uber for 4 years with no issues, until that ONE accident where someone gets killed, then what? Life is in ruins. Same with being a superhero, all fine in dandy if you take her home AND the guy doesn't shoot you in the process, but what if he does and you turn into a paraplegic? then turns out the girl was so drunk she didn't realize she was with her boyfriend or husband the whole time? smh. Yall put so much truth and faith in waht a drunk person says, yet claim they are clearly drunk, just doesn't make sense. Not sure why you should believe ANYTHING that yall claim is a person that's "beyond drunk" is saying. My common sense doesn't let me see past that part


Anyone can sit and imagine any kind of scenario they want.

Perhaps I shouldn't go to work tomorrow because MAYBE that will be the day some nut job walks in and stabs me, shoots me or in some way harms me. Could happen. Assaults happen where I work often. Unstable people come in often. You could argue, "A job isn't worth my safety." Of course then pretty much EVERY job that entails risk of some kind wouldn't get done. No police, no fire, no garbage men and CERTAINLY no cab or Uber drivers. Maybe I get accused by one of the female staff members of doing something inappropriate and get charged/fired. Could happen and HAS happened. Cameras don't cover every inch of every place and most don't record audio. My word against theirs. Why take that risk?

But wait. You seemed to indicate that if you're getting PAID for it then that's different. Okay then you must JUST be advocating never calling 911 period. I mean THAT'S just involving yourself in someone else's problems. Its their fault for getting hit by a drunk driver or blowing out a tire or having a medical emergency, right? Sure as heck aren't going to stop and see if people are okay you could get sued for that and you might get hurt yourself. And they probably had that heart attack because their unfit behinds probably ate too many cheese burgers. Why should I "be a hero" to someone too stupid to stop eating? Or if it was a drunk driver who hit them why should I risk pissing off a drunk by calling the cops? What if he comes after me? smh. Nope! I'm no super hero! You shouldn't use a cell phone and drive any way. That's dangerous. Not risking MY life for someone else's mistake. What's that? Pull over you say? Please, I'm on my way to make money. I'm not dippin into MY pocket for them. Let the "super heroes" be fools and do something so foolish and dangerous as call 911 for someone who was stupid/reckless enough to actually need help.

Am I about on track with your thinking here?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

D Town said:


> Anyone can sit and imagine any kind of scenario they want.
> 
> Perhaps I shouldn't go to work tomorrow because MAYBE that will be the day some nut job walks in and stabs me, shoots me or in some way harms me. Could happen. Assaults happen where I work often. Unstable people come in often. You could argue, "A job isn't worth my safety." Of course then pretty much EVERY job that entails risk of some kind wouldn't get done. No police, no fire, no garbage men and CERTAINLY no cab or Uber drivers. Maybe I get accused by one of the female staff members of doing something inappropriate and get charged/fired. Could happen and HAS happened. Cameras don't cover every inch of every place and most don't record audio. My word against theirs. Why take that risk?
> 
> ...


hello Batman


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Let's call it quits and not let this thread continue any further.. All the possible scenarios have already been explored.. No major harm was done to her.. Can we agree on that part? Thanks!


We hope that's true but yes I'd say this thread HAS run its course.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> hello Batman


I'll take that as a yes. Please seek professional help. Good night.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

So sleazy... I would have asked the guy to ping you again to drop his "friend" off at her location to at least attempt to make it legitimate. Sure, he could cancel on the way, but at least you aren't just leaving her with this guy. If he said no, I would have given him his second choice which would have been to call 911 on him.


----------

